# very tender nipples? help!



## heyyydayyy

I'm really starting to think I'm pregnant but I don't want to get my hopes up too much this month. I drive myself crazy with all the BFNs! :wacko:

Anyway, I currently have a yeast infection (tmi, I know) and I've read about many women who get yeast infections in early pregnancy. But now my main concern is that my nipples are so sensitive and sore!! It just came out of the blue! They don't hurt unless I touch them, but boy are they sore when I do. And I NEVER get sore nipples before my period (which, if I'm going to get it this month it should be here in about 3 days). Oh and my breasts aren't too sore, just my nipples. Has this happened to any of you ladies?


----------



## dde3

I too am having the same thing but it kind of goes on and off. Tomorrow I will be one week past iui and 8 days past trigger. I'm not sure what to think if it could still be from the trigger? But my boobs didn't hurt right away it was just the exhaustion from the shot. I tested on Saturday and still got a positive. Not sure what to think. This is so hard being in the 2ww. I feel your pain. Have you took a pregnancy test yet??? How many days post o are you??? Wishing BFP for both of us!!!


----------



## luna_19

I'm 10 dpo and have been having very sensitive nipples for a few days now


----------



## heyyydayyy

I've also noticed that they stay hard, which is unusual for me...I've taken 2 tests but they were both neg, but I haven't missed my period yet so it's too soon to test anyway, I'm just a POAS addict! I'm not sure how many dpo I am, I came off the pill about a month ago so I could have ovulated at any time. I guess I'll just have to be patient, which is definitely not something I'm good at :?


----------



## edgybeautyx

I have had sore nipples since ovulation i am 10dpo period due thursday just got IB i believe. breast not sore that i can tell of... so i am sure it's a good sign! but goodluck lots of *****babydust******


----------



## Stinkerbell

I had sore nipples a week before I found out I was pregnant in January,they were that sore when my dog jumped onto my knee I actually thought she had bitten one! It stung!


----------



## CAValleygirl

My nipples are sore and have been since ovulation. I'm almost 10dpo.


----------



## KittenCoco

I have this symptom too. Only sore when I touch them otherwise they are fine. It only started around 10DPO. I've had it before prior to ovulation too so hard to tell what it means.


----------



## MsLc

Hello ladies - just wondering how you all are, I am experiencing sore nipples too! Trying not to read too much into it at the moment though! xx


----------



## HCothren

MsLc said:


> Hello ladies - just wondering how you all are, I am experiencing sore nipples too! Trying not to read too much into it at the moment though! xx

I have had sore nipples for several days...almost feels like they are being pinched.:wacko:


----------



## MsLc

Exactly the same as me! When are you planning on testing?


----------



## HCothren

MsLc said:


> Exactly the same as me! When are you planning on testing?

I plan on testing tomorrow morning.:thumbup:


----------



## MsLc

Fingers crossed for you then! AF was due on Thursday for me, but not sure whether she hasn't shown because I only stopped BC in January...I have tested, but BFN! :(


----------



## hopefulwishin

I saw this thread and wanted to post too. 

For a few days now my nipples have been killing me! They are so sore to the touch. AF is due in two days. I tested two days ago, on 10dpo and it was a negative. Ive never had sore nipples before a period.


----------



## CAValleygirl

My nipples being so sore were the first clue for me ladies! Got my BFP at 10dpo a month ago!


----------



## hopefulwishin

I hope I get the same outcome! Im due for AF in two days! I did test on 10dpo and it was negative. With my last pregnancy the earliest I got a BFP was on 12 dpo. So Im praying it was just too early then. Id love to test now, but I dont want to get my hopes up and see another BFN. So Im going to wait it out to see if the witch shows on sunday.


----------



## boyzannoy7077

So strange. I NEVER have had sore nipples before a period, I am now 6 dpo and they have been sore for 2 days now! But it's only when I touch them.


----------



## want2bmommy

Hey ladies, i wonder if any of you can possibly help if anyone has had this before...?

I had a proper period on August 10th. Then just 3 weeks later on 1 September i had very slight pinkish brown discharge for 3 days but only when i wiped. Then it disappeared. Ive not had a period since and technically was due on last week. 

Should i be classing the pinkish brown discharge as my lastest period? If so, then i am one week late, if not then i havent had a period for 2 months. Tested about 3 weeks ago just to double check and it was negative however over the last week i have started to feel sicky every night and 2 days ago omg.... complete nipple tenderness, like cant even go in the shower. They are constantly hard which never normally happens. I never get sore nipples before period either so it cant be that....

I know most of you are now going to say yes you could be pregnant however i have one little glitch.... i am actually on the pill so surely i cant be? Been on the same pill for over 4 years so surely cant b getting these symptoms as side effects from that?

/is it at all possible?? could i be pregnant??


----------



## Sini

With DS I had no idea I was pregnant until I got sore nipples over night. I never had sore nipples before so I tested and realised I was pregnant. So for me it was a definate sign :) Fingers x'd for u ladies :)


----------



## want2bmommy

Hey ladies, i wonder if any of you can possibly help if anyone has had this before...?

I had a proper period on August 10th. Then just 3 weeks later on 1 September i had very slight pinkish brown discharge for 3 days but only when i wiped. Then it disappeared. Ive not had a period since and technically was due on last week. 

Should i be classing the pinkish brown discharge as my latest period? If so, then i am one week late, if not then i havent had a period for 2 months. Tested about 3 weeks ago just to double check and it was negative however over the last week i have started to feel sicky every night and it comes and goes in waves throughout the day and 2 days ago omg.... complete nipple tenderness, like cant even go in the shower. They are constantly hard which never normally happens. I never get sore nipples before period either so it cant be that....

I know most of you are now going to say yes you could be pregnant however i have one little glitch.... i am actually on the pill so surely i cant be? Been on the same pill for over 4 years and got pregnant whilst on it once before.

Is it at all possible?? could i be pregnant?? Tested last night and was negative!!

Im seriously confused!


----------

